# Traeger Duck



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Just picked up a Traeger this year so obviously everything from take n bake pizzas to bacon has been smoked and baked in it so far. I figured I would enjoy my mornings bountiful harvest so I gave it a try. 

Using apple wood pellets I put six mallard breasts on smoke for thirty minutes. Switched it to three hundred fifty and roasted for an additional twenty five minutes. Turned out to be the best duck I have ever had hands down. No spices or sauce needed. 

Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds really good. I wish I had a Treager, had room for one anyway.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Whiskey,

What temp did you start with? You said you smoked for thirty minutes, then switched it to 350, but no beginning temp listed. My 14 year old limited out on opening day so we have some breasts to cook up and have never cooked duck. Sounds like a good way to try it in the smoker....

Thanks!
HunterDavid


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Traegers have a "smoke" setting that is below 180. If the the P-Setting is set correctly smoke temps can be as low as 150 depending upon the ambient temps. Most smoke settings on the Traeger will have a factory temp set to smoke between 165 and 170.


----------

